# Excessive AGR Points



## Bob Dylan (Aug 15, 2011)

New Rule: Effectively immediately any member having more than 100,000 AGR Points in their Account will be expected to contribute them to the retired members that are no longer able to rack up points on business travel, looooooong traveler type vacation trips and multiple daily point runs (400 a day)where there are many trains a day like on the NEC and California

!

Preference will be given to members living in States and Cities where there are only One, or NO, trains a day such as Texas, Phoenix, Wyoming, South Dakota, Las Vegas, Hawaii and Alaska! :lol:

That is all!

Edited: Thanks Dave! Left out cities in text, Geography used to be a strong suit!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 15, 2011)

I almost thought this was an official announcement - until you said the following "*STATES* ... Phoenix ... Las Vegas ..."!






When did Phoenix and Las Vegas become their own states?



Thus I am going to not pay attention to this "announcement"!


----------



## RRrich (Aug 15, 2011)

Jim, if we don't get either STL or Missouri on your list, we are going to have to talk about our sharing deal on the CS  :angry2: :giggle:


----------



## Bigval109 (Aug 15, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> New Rule: Effectively immediately any member having more than 100,000 AGR Points in their Account will be expected to contribute them to the retired members that are no longer able to rack up points on business travel, looooooong traveler type vacation trips and multiple daily point runs (400 a day)where there are many trains a day like on the NEC and California
> 
> !
> 
> ...


Count me in. I only need 23,000 points for my trip. I already purchased the max. :help:


----------



## jdcnosse (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey what about Michigan? Sure there's the Wolverine/Blue Water...but for us folks in Western Michigan, we only have the one Pere Marquette a day. (well one to chicago, one from chicago)


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 15, 2011)

What about members who have over 100,000 points that are currently retired?

Do they give their extra points to themselves?

I don't think Texas law would permit any residents to receive points without

paying a use tax on the value of the points. And that is official, Dave!!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 16, 2011)

*ME ... PAYING*?????



(I need oxygen, quickly!



)

That is totally out of the question!


----------



## Tumbleweed (Aug 16, 2011)

As a retired resident of Sunny South Dakota, this announcement has my full support



All those who wish to participate by donating points, please PM me......


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm so very sorry Jim. This new rule is taking effect just a little too late. We just wasted 114,000 pts. on our Oct. trip. If only I had known, would've been happy to hand them over for the greater good.............not.










jimhudson said:


> New Rule: Effectively immediately any member having more than 100,000 AGR Points in their Account will be expected to contribute them to the retired members that are no longer able to rack up points on business travel, looooooong traveler type vacation trips and multiple daily point runs (400 a day)where there are many trains a day like on the NEC and California
> 
> !
> 
> ...


----------



## JayPea (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not retired, but I do think that as far as your qualifying states, there needs to be some exceptions. Such as Washington. Sure, there are several trains a day that run in Washington, but with one exception, they all run in WESTERN Washington. Those of us in the side of Washington no one else realizes exists, Eastern Washington :lol: have only the Empire Builder, albeit with both the Seattle and Portland halves traversing our region. And there's our neighbor to the east, Idaho, with only the EB and only one stop, Sandpoint. So those should be included as well.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 16, 2011)

RRrich said:


> Jim, if we don't get either STL or Missouri on your list, we are going to have to talk about our sharing deal on the CS  :angry2: :giggle:


OK, anyone that doesnt have more than one Train a day through their "Home" Station will be included, but preference will still be given to Texas since we have the Most People with the fewest per capita Trains! 27 Trains a week for 35,000,000 is absolutely Amazing! :help:

(Guess Phoenix and Houston are the two that have it the worst!  )

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 16, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> (Guess Phoenix and Houston are the two that have it the worst!  )
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


And just to be certain, those are the *STATES* of Phoenix and Houston?








Maybe I do have it wrong that Phoenix is a state! Wasn't it John McCain (a Senator from *PHOENIX*) who said that "Amtrak doesn't serve my *STATE*"?



I assume he meant the *STATE* of *PHOENIX*!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 26, 2011)

Shoot, I won't even give mine to my gf. You all don't have a chance. Lol.


----------



## NY Penn (Aug 26, 2011)

No, I believe that passengers whose home stations have the MOST trains should get points first, since they have the most opportunities to use them!





First in line is, ...cough cough...


----------

